# Quotations



## goldsilverpro (Mar 23, 2012)

When I read this, I thought of refiners.

"The more he talked of his honor, the faster we counted our spoons"
_Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803-1882)_

This one made me think of a few thin-skinned newbies encountered on the forum:

"Remember that a kick in the ass is a step forward"
_Unknown_


----------



## 4metals (Mar 23, 2012)

"You can't believe everything you read on the internet."
Abraham Lincoln (1809 - 1865)


----------



## Dan Dement (Mar 23, 2012)

4metals said:


> "You can't believe everything you read on the internet."
> Abraham Lincoln (1809 - 1865)



my favorite!

Dan


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2012)

A fool and his money are soon parted

Not totally attributable but has it's place in this business.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 24, 2012)

nickvc said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted
> 
> Not totally attributable but has it's place in this business.


Heh! 
_*Especially*_ in this business!

Harold


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 24, 2012)

"Remember, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."
(_Unknown_)

Phil


----------



## rusty (Mar 24, 2012)

don't count your chickens before they're hatched


----------



## Geo (Mar 24, 2012)

"all that glitters is not gold"
Aesop (12th century)


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 24, 2012)

"You can't fix stupid" Ron White
" Stupid is as stupid does" Forrest Gump
" Love is like a sweet dream.....and marriage is the alarm clock" Unknown


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 24, 2012)

"The road to hell isn't paved with gold, it's paved with faith. Faith in a dollar that's backed by a belief that people have faith in other people's belief in it.” 
― Jarod Kintz


“I did not know that mankind were suffering for want of gold. I have seen a little of it. I know that it is very malleable, but not so malleable as wit. A grain of gold will gild a great surface, but not so much as a grain of wisdom.” 
― Henry David Thoreau


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 24, 2012)

“Life’s tragedy is that we get old too soon and wise too late.” - Benjamin Franklin
“The only true wisdom is knowing that you know nothing.” - Socrates


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 24, 2012)

nickvc said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted
> 
> Not totally attributable but has it's place in this business.




And it's partner: "A fool and his money were lucky to get together in the first place".


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 24, 2012)

While we're on the subject, I don't know who came up with it but one of my favorites is: "Wish in one hand and sh** in the other, then see which one fills up first".


macfixer01


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2012)

OH NO Mr. Bill!!! :shock:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 24, 2012)

Money talks, Bullshi* walks.


----------



## Geo (Mar 25, 2012)

"a horse has no udders, a cow cant Winnie, down is up and sideways is straight ahead"
John Carridine-(date unknown)


----------



## Geo (Mar 25, 2012)

useless as tits on a boar hog


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2012)

I've seen this one a jillion times but sometimes it's written differently. 

"A gold mine is a hole in the ground owned by a liar."
_Mark Twain_

How many refiners operate to get return customers.

"You can shear a sheep many times, but you can only skin him once"


----------



## dtectr (Mar 25, 2012)

From the world of Sales in general and Retail specifically:
" Everybody lies."
- Hugh Laurie as "House, M.D."


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2012)

Geo said:


> "all that glitters is not gold"
> Aesop (12th century)


My sig line from one of my past accounts stated,
"All that is gold....doesn't always glitter."
I think that rings especially true in our field.Just because it doesn't look like "traditional" gold,doesn't mean it's not gold.


----------



## Geo (Mar 25, 2012)

"slower than smoke off of shi*"

used to describe me by an old boss of mine.


----------

